

Show HN: Self-documenting online JavaScript snippet editor - mckoss
http://wiki.pageforest.com/#script-example

======
mckoss
This is a follow up to my post last week about my "80 line" JavaScript wiki.
I've extended it to treat embedded <script> tags as live in-line examples.

I'm finding this useful for documenting JavaScript libraries and other
JavaScript snippets I want to write about.

I hope other HN users find it useful - I plan on doing more "plugins" that
enable things like DSL's for UML Sequence diagrams.

Would love to hear feedback or suggestions for improvements.

~~~
jhrobert
>in a future version, I hope to sandbox `<script>` to minimize the potential
impact

I have basically the same issue. If I manage to find a solution for it, I'll
keep you posted.

See <http://simpliwiki.com/simplijs/DoAngularScriptExample> where I basically
copy/pasted your example.

~~~
mckoss
Seems like you page was not loading properly? (Chrome)

~~~
jhrobert
It's under very active "live" development, so yes, it often does not work,
sorry about that, when things stabilize a little I will obviously move to a
different development style (without untested updates), but at this point I
feel like this would reduce my velocity... :) Maybe it works now,
<http://simpliwiki.com>

------
mnemonik
I saw a presentation by the founder of Page Forest at the SeattleJS meetup
when I was in Seattle over the Holidays! He has definitely built a very cool
platform, but I feel like it needs to be simplified somehow (or at least needs
to be _marketed_ in a simpler manner).

Also, it would be really cool if he hooked up something like Bespin (or
whatever Mozilla is calling it now) or Code Mirror in to the page.

Anyways, this is a very cool example app.

~~~
mckoss
Actually we do have a code-mirror app that edits Pageforest applications:
<http://editor.pageforest.com>.

I'd love to make things as simple as possible too. Here's a video walkthrough
where I try to show how simple it is to get started (including the CodeMirror
use).

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5pfopKTnD8>

------
BoppreH
I don't know if it's possible, but why not make the text itself be editable
instead of opening a text field side by side?

It's kinda hard to see how your edits will turn out because you have to look
away from where you are editing and the two columns of text are misaligned.

But it's awesome already.

~~~
mckoss
Good idea. Since I want to use some of this for JS tutorials - I may provide
some inline boxes that the reader can then modify in-situ.

------
wyclif
Losing, not "loosing." (I do a lot of proofreading. Stuff like that just jumps
off the page for me.)

~~~
mckoss
Oops. Thanks!

